
How to build a 3D flight tracker in the browser - OmarShehata
https://cesium.com/docs/tutorials/build-a-flight-tracker/
======
OmarShehata
TL;DR of how it works:

\- Collect some radar samples of aircraft (latitude/longitude/height).

\- Here we're using samples of a particular flight from SF to Copenhagen from
FlightRadar24.

\- Use CesiumJS to reconstruct the path on 3D globe.

\- Add satellite imagery, global 3D terrain, and 3D buildings for context.

\- These can be from any source/standard format. This tutorial is loading
these from Cesium ion.

You can get the raw radar samples from FlightRadar24 in step 3 if you want to
try your hand at visualizing this in other ways.

